# Questions: HHV - Kalia Tower



## Sthack (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it true that HHV charges to use their fitness center?   Their website says theres complimentary wireless access, but I've read where they charge for that as well.  Is the complimentary wireless access new?  Does Hilton Honor members receive ANY perks??  Does someone have a map of the resort?  What side of the Kalia Tower faces the area where the fireworks will be displayed?  Does anyone know where to buy Trader Joe's Mia Tia mix in Honolulu?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## eugeneleemd (Apr 21, 2009)

was there last march and they said they would be charging even kalia tower owners to use the fitness center. it seems that there might be a different price for kalia owners vs general hgvc owners vs general public.  weather is usually great so just go for a run/walk around the grounds/beach instead of being cooped up inside a sweaty gym


----------



## jeg (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't ever remember being charged for wifi- you just need the password for the week. 

The fireworks are over the water. It's nice to sit on the beach and watch the fireworks, too...


----------



## toontoy (Apr 21, 2009)

When we went in January they gave us a password for Free wireless internet services and the fitness center was also free for HGVC members, and silver VIP so either way you should be good, you just need to have the card as depending upon the person some take your world and others check, its on the same level as the pool so you can exercise for a bit and then sit in the hot tub, as its also the only one in the village.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 21, 2009)

Q. Is it true that HHV charges to use their fitness center?
A. I don't think they'll charge HGVC members based on the latest Lagoon Tower Owner letter that came with this year's Maintenance Bill (see below). I'm assuming Kalia Tower owners received something similar


> Other budget factors specific to your resort include:
> • An increase in the resort access fee your association pays Hilton Hawaiian Village. The fee has risen to cover the cost of operating and maintaining several important new resort features, including the beautifully refurbished salt-water lagoon and the new super pool.
> • A new arrangement that provides HVVS Owners with access to the fitness center at the Kalia Tower.
> • Enhanced services, including a Cle D’or concierge service in the Grand Waikikian lobby and access to the Grand Waikikian’s relaxing Arrival/Departure Lounge (complete with showers, lockers and other amenities).



Q. Their website says theres complimentary wireless access, but I've read where they charge for that as well.  Is the complimentary wireless access new? 
A. The 2009 Club Membership Guide on page 91 states under Accommodations "Complimentary high-speed wireless Internet access"

Q. Does Hilton Honor members receive ANY perks??  
A. I could be wrong but I believe guests are only given HHonors amenities during cash or HHonors reward stay.
Here's a link to the HHonors Terms & Conditions document
Overall HHonors Benefits & Services - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/terms.do#hhonors_amenities
HHonors Benefits based on Membership Level - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/terms.do#hilton_hhonors_membership_tiers

Q. Does someone have a map of the resort? 
A. Here's a link to the latest resort map - http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/pdf/HVillage_Map2009.pdf
Photo #1 - http://www.hiltonfamilyhawaii.com/assets/0/64/10caa6be-f48e-4289-8c0c-944be7bfda2e.jpg (refer to Resort Map)
Photo #2 - http://www.tombrower.com/images/residents_23.jpg (refer to Resort Map)
More info about the resort can be found at their website -  http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/about_hilton_hawaiian_village/guest_services.cfm

Q. What side of the Kalia Tower faces the area where the fireworks will be displayed?
A. The ocean view side faces the area where the fireworks will be displayed
View from Kalia Tower ocean view room - http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/14/92/7d/view-of-balcony-note.jpg
The Kalia Tower is parallel to the ocean. The rooms facing the ocean are considered ocean views and the rooms on the backside are considered mountain/city view. The Kalia Tower only has studios and one bedroom units. All studios are ocean view.

Q. Does anyone know where to buy Trader Joe's Mia Tia mix in Honolulu?
A. Sorry don't know.


----------



## linsj (Apr 21, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Q. Does Hilton Honor members receive ANY perks??
> A. I could be wrong but I believe guests are only given HHonors amenities during cash or HHonors reward stay.



Correct. And it's rare to get an award stay at HGVC.


----------



## sachs1999 (Apr 21, 2009)

anyone know what the charge is if you are staying on a guest certificate for the fitness center?


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 21, 2009)

sachs1999 said:


> anyone know what the charge is if you are staying on a guest certificate for the fitness center?



It looks like the fitness center is not owned or operated by the hotel. 
Based on the HHV Paradise Pass - http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/popup/paradise_pass.cfm, the fitness center at Mandra Spa - http://www.mandaraspa.com/ is $12 per person per day but you can contact them directly to confirm (see contact info below).



> From the HHV website - http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/resort_activities/mandara_spa_and_fitness_center.cfm
> 
> An Extensive Array Of Services Within Our Honolulu Spa
> *A private mosaic-tiled outdoor pool*, whirlpool and sun terrace
> ...


----------



## jsfletch (Apr 21, 2009)

As far as Mai Tai mix you might try Tamuras
 http://maps.google.com/maps?sourceid=navclient&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS302US306&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=tamura's+honolulu&fb=1&split=1&gl=us&view=text&latlng=7074055903288182544

Here's a Recipe from  (3/4/09) Honolulu Advertiser
Grand Reopening of the Royal Hawaiian Hotel

Royal Mai Tai  from the Mai Tai bar manual
1oz Pineapple Juice
1oz Barcardi Rum
1/2oz Cointreau
1/2oz Ameraretto
1/2oz dark Rum (floated on top)
Served with a cherry, a wedge of pineapple and lime


----------



## i39249 (Apr 22, 2009)

When we were there last year, there was no charge for the gym.  It's on the same floor as the Kalia pool and spa, however access to the gym is off the spa lobby.  There was no one checking.  Wi-fi was free.


----------

